# [User des Jahres] Nominierung 2018



## rostiger Nagel (4 Dezember 2018)

... mir ist mal gerade aufgefallen, das wir ja schon wieder im Dezember sind
und wie jedem Jahr den User des Jahres bestimmen sollten.

wie war das noch?
"The same procedure as every year, James"

Deshalb nur ein wenig "copy and paste".

In diesen Thread könnt ihr eine Liste mit bis zu 10 User einstellen,
die euch am besten gefallen haben.

Ich werde diese in diesem Beitrag zusammenzählen.

Die Nominierung endet am 18.12. 16:00 Uhr, dann werde ich einen neuen
Thread mit der Abstimmung starten.

Ach ja, als Preis für den User des Jahres gibt es einen Wanderpokal, wo Name des
Gewinners eingraviert ist.

Eure Liste darf dann so ähnlich aussehen ... ihr kennt das ja.

Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß und bitte um eure Nominierung!


```
Kandidaten User des Jahres 2018
01. __________
02. __________
03. __________
04. __________
05. __________
06. __________
07. __________
08. __________
09. __________
10. __________
```


*Bisherigen User des Jahres*


2017PN/DP2016PN/DP2015PN/DP2014hucki2013PN/DP2012PN/DP2011PN/DP2010Helmut_von_der_Reparatur2009Larry Laffer2008Larry Laffer2007Ralle / zotos2006Ralle
*Nominierungen zum User des Jahres*



*Nominierungen zum User des Jahres*

*Nr **Nominierte**Stimmen*1AUDSUPERUSER+2Blockmove+++++|+++++|+++++|3Capitain Future++4ChristophD+++++|+++++|+++5de vliegende hollander+++++|6DeltaMikeAir+++++|+++++|+++++|+++7ducati++8Guga+9HausSPSler+10Howard+11hucki+++++|+++++|++12JesperMP+++++|+++13Knaller+14Krumnix+15Larry Laffer+++++|+++16marlob+17MasterOhh+18maxder2te++19MSB+20oliver.tonn+++++|+21Onkel Dagobert++22Peter Gedöns+23PN/DP+++++|+++++|+++++|++++24Ralle+++++|+++++|25RGerlach+26RONIN+27rostiger Nagel+++++|+++++|+++++|28Safety+++++|29Steven+30StructuredTrash+31Thomas_v2.1+++++|+++++|++++32Tommi++33Volker+34vollmi+++++|++++35weißnix_+++++|36wollvieh+37zako++


----------



## PinkPanther32 (4 Dezember 2018)

dann starte ich mal mit meinen Vorschlaegen:

- DeltaMikeAir
- JesperMP
- PN/DP
- rostiger Nagel
- Thomas V2.1
- Vollmi
- Larry Laffer
- safety


----------



## dingo (4 Dezember 2018)

HausSPSler
Tommi
DeltaMikeAir
rostiger Nagel
Vollmi
oliver.tonn
Larry Laffer
PN/DP


----------



## Captain Future (4 Dezember 2018)

Hucki
Zako
DeltaMikeAir
Ralle
rostiger Nagel
ChristophD
Thomas_v2.1​
PN/DP


----------



## Paul (4 Dezember 2018)

In alphabetischer Reihenfolge

- Blockmove
- ChristophD
- DeltaMikeAir
- JesperMP
- Larry Laffer
- PN/DP
- Ralle
- rostiger Nagel
- Thomas V2.1
- Vollmi


----------



## Tommi (4 Dezember 2018)

- DeltaMikeAir
- PN/DP
- Blockmove
- Hucki
- JesperMP
- Ralle
- Marlob
- ChristophD
- Rostiger Nagel
- Safety


----------



## Ph3niX (4 Dezember 2018)

- DeltaMikeAir
- PN/DP
- Blockmove
- JesperMP


----------



## holgermaik (5 Dezember 2018)

Reihenfolge ohne Wertung

- DeltaMikeAir
- PN/DP
- Blockmove
- Hucki
- Safety                 
- ChristophD
- MSB
- stevenn


----------



## Howard (5 Dezember 2018)

- DeltaMikeAir
- PN/DP
- Blockmove
- ChristophD
- Thomas V2.1
- Larry Laffer
- oliver.tonn
- Ralle
- Safety
- Hucki
Und vielen Dank auch an alle anderen für viele interessante Beiträge :s12:


----------



## PN/PN (5 Dezember 2018)

- DeltaMikeAir
- Safety
- rostiger Nagel
- PN/DP
- Howard
- Larry Laffer


----------



## MasterOhh (7 Dezember 2018)

- oliver.tonn


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Dezember 2018)

Nur zur Ergänzung, das SPS-Forum stiftet im diesen Jahr wieder
einen Preis für die Gewinner.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Dezember 2018)

- Blockmove
- ChristophD
- DeltaMikeAir
- hucki
- JesperMP
- PN/DP
- Ralle
- Onkel Dagobert 
- Thomas V2.1
- Vollmi


----------



## JaJa (8 Dezember 2018)

DeltaMikeAir​
Zako
Hucki​
Ralle
Thomas_v2.1​
rostiger Nagel
ChristophD
Vollmi
Oliver.tonn


----------



## Larry Laffer (8 Dezember 2018)

- Blockmove
- ChristophD
- DeltaMikeAir
- hucki
- PN/DP
- Thomas V2.1
- Vollmi


----------



## Loenne (8 Dezember 2018)

Hucki
PN/DP
rostiger Nagel


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (9 Dezember 2018)

AUDSUPERUSER
Blockmove
ChristophD
DeltaMikeAir
Larry Laffer
PN/DP
Thomas_v2.1
Ralle
rostiger Nagel


----------



## de vliegende hollander (9 Dezember 2018)

Hucki
PN/DP
Rostiger Nagel
DeltaMikeAir
ChristophD
Larry Laffer
Thomas v2.1
JesperMP
Blockmove


----------



## zako (9 Dezember 2018)

Blockmove  
ChristophD 
Captain Future
Larry Laffer
maxder2te 
Peter Gedöns
Ralle
rostiger Nagel 
Thomas_v2.1 
Weißnix


----------



## Lipperlandstern (9 Dezember 2018)

PN/DP
Thomas_v2.1 
Blockmove


----------



## Faceman (9 Dezember 2018)

Reihenfolge ohne jegliche Wertung:

Oliver.tonn
maxder2te
hucki
DeltaMikeAir
Capitain Future
Onkel Dagobert
de vliegende hollander


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 Dezember 2018)

Reihenfolge irrelevant, ich hätte auch gerne noch ein paar mehr dazugeschrieben 

PN/DP
Hucki
Vollmi
weißnix_
de vliegende hollander
ducati
JesperMP
Krumnix
RONIN
Thomas_V2.1


----------



## PN/DP (10 Dezember 2018)

01. Blockmove
02. ChristophD
03. de vliegende hollander
04. DeltaMikeAir
05. hucki
06. oliver.tonn
07. Ralle
08. rostiger Nagel
09. Thomas_v2.1
10. weißnix_


----------



## JesperMP (11 Dezember 2018)

ChristophD
PN/DP
Vollmi
weißnix_
de vliegende hollander
ducati
Thomas_V2.1
Blockmove
RGerlach
Volker
rostiger Nagel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 Dezember 2018)

Bitte gebt noch eure wünsche für die User Wahl ab.


----------



## Captain Future (13 Dezember 2018)

Mein Wunsch für die Zukunft wäre eine User Wahl in 2-3 Kategorien.
Könnte wie folgt aussehen.

1. Simatic User des Jahres
2. Sonstige Steuerungen User des Jahres
3. Antriebstechnik User des Jahres

Gibt hier viele sehr aktive Leute die eine Würdigung verdient hätten. 
Als Beispiel fällt mir spontan zako ein. Im Bereich Antriebstechnik jemand der richtig Ahnung hat  
und dessen Beiträge ich immer gerne verfolge und lese.

Gruß


----------



## Larry Laffer (13 Dezember 2018)

@Captain Future:
*ACK* zu deinem Statement bezüglich Zako ... :s12:


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 Dezember 2018)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Mein Wunsch für die Zukunft wäre eine User Wahl in 2-3 Kategorien.
> Könnte wie folgt aussehen.
> 
> 1. Simatic User des Jahres
> ...



darüber können wir ja abstimmen


----------



## Blockmove (13 Dezember 2018)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Mein Wunsch für die Zukunft wäre eine User Wahl in 2-3 Kategorien.
> Könnte wie folgt aussehen.
> 
> 1. Simatic User des Jahres
> ...



Gute Idee!
Ich würde neben SPS / Antriebstechnik auch noch das Thema Safety hinzunehmen.
So wie ich das sehe, haben unsere Sicherheitsexperten hier schon manchem vor großen Fehlern bewahrt.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Larry Laffer (13 Dezember 2018)

Naja ... das spricht ja eigentlich auch FÜR dieses Forum ... 8)


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (13 Dezember 2018)

> So wie ich das sehe, haben unsere Sicherheitsexperten hier schon manchem vor großen Fehlern bewahrt.


Und von jenen, welche man nicht vor großen Fehlern bewahrt hat, hört man irgendwie nichts mehr. Komisch


----------



## Captain Future (13 Dezember 2018)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Gute Idee!
> Ich würde neben SPS / Antriebstechnik auch noch das Thema Safety hinzunehmen.
> So wie ich das sehe, haben unsere Sicherheitsexperten hier schon manchem vor großen Fehlern bewahrt.
> 
> ...



*ACK* ja Safety gehört auf alle Fälle dazu


----------



## Lipperlandstern (13 Dezember 2018)

und was ist mit HMI ? 


Wir könne ja aus jedem Forum den User des Jahres wählen  und aus diesem Kreis dann den Super-User des Jahres.


----------



## hucki (17 Dezember 2018)

Blockmove
DeltaMikeAir
de vliegende hollander
JesperMP
PN/DP
Ralle
Rostiger Nagel
Tommi
vollmi
weißnix_


----------



## oliver.tonn (17 Dezember 2018)

Dann will ich mal auch was zur Liste beitragen. Ich führe bei mir aber nur welche auf die noch nicht nominiert waren.
wollvieh
MasterOhh
StructuredTrash
Knaller
guga


----------



## vollmi (19 Dezember 2018)

Dann will ich auch noch

Rostiger Nagel
Blockmove
DeltaMikeAir
PN/DP


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Dezember 2018)

hier geht es weiter

[User des Jahres] Wahl 2018


----------

